# Lazy Boy snowblower model SP17-63



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I have an old Lazy Boy snowblower model SP17-63. I filled the gearbox up with oil to the full level. The gearbox has a bleeder valve/nut. When the snowblower runs the oil just continues to come out the gearbox through the bleeder valve. I have no idea why it keeps coming out. Any ideas?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Where is the gearbox? I have a feeling it's a gear-reduction box on the side of the engine. If so, the oil filll plug (and level) should only be about 1/3 up from the bottom, and uses straight 30W oil.


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

It is on the side of the motor. I must have really overfilled.
Thanks


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Better than not filling it at all !!


----------

